# I Hate that I LOVE my Spec V!



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

I know it sounds weird, but how my Spec V makes me feel when I drive it hard makes replacing it difficult and expensive. And I’m not looking to replace the Spec V because it is a bad car, I just want a car that looks nicer, inside and out, but performs the same, if not better. I thought this would be an easy task, considering that the Spec V is only a $17,000 car, but I have found out that the price of my car only correlates to its looks and luxury (or lack there of).

I started with a Corvette. Amazingly, aside from the bottomless pit of acceleration, I didn’t like how the car felt. The GTO had similar acceleration characteristics, and felt better to drive, but operating it was akin to operating large earth-moving equipment. And I HATE its transmission. Hate it!

Then I looked at the Volvo S60 R. All-wheel drive, 6-speed tranny, 300 hp, and a reactive sport suspension. For some reason, I love the subdued menace of the exterior. The interior is also very nice. But driving it was not that enjoyable. The engine isn’t all that explosive, the transmission is difficult to operate, the steering and clutch are way too light, and the weight of the vehicle can be felt when you’re flogging it.

The SRT-4 was another disappointment. From a power standpoint, this thing can hall a$$! The power of this thing is awesome. But I didn’t like anything else about the car. The interior looked and felt cheaper than my Spec V and the handling, let’s just say that I’ve never experienced anything like it. The explosive power and sloppy handling made me fear for my life when driving it hard. Something that has never happened in my car. 

The Cobalt SS/SC wasn’t as powerful as the SRT-4, but felt WAY BETTER to drive. And the interior is very nice for a $23,000 car. But it didn’t have the performance balance of my car and I felt I would be losing too much from my car just to get a little more acceleration.

Next I test drove the Saab 9-3 Aero. I really do like the exterior styling of it. The interior is a very comfortable place to spend time. And with 210 hp, I was expecting some explosive power, which it did have, but when the turbo kicked in the steering got very twitchy under full power. Power delivery is also slow, which I didn’t care for. As far as handling goes, the Saab was dampened and reactive enough, but not like my modified Spec V (which has Nismo front and back anti-sway bars and Eibach Prokit lowering springs with stock dampers). In fact, with the exception of the 350Z and the RX-8, nothing that I have driven yet has the suspension feel and confidence of my car.

But I did find something that would be close to what I want. The last car that I test drove was the one that was closest to what I want overall in a car: the 330 Ci. First, the car looks great from the outside. And the interior fits like a glove. Curiously, the steering, transmission, and clutch are almost identical in feel to the Spec V. The BMW feels better, of course, but not that far off from what I have. This particular BMW had the M transmission and suspension, so it was very athletic on the twisties, but, again, not as quick and confident as my Spec V. The only disappointing thing was the engine. It spins up very lazily and never really explodes, despite its power. And while I know it is accelerating the BMW faster then my QR25DE can accelerate my car, but my car feels so much snappier and powerful off the line. That’s when I realized that my next car will probably be an M3, which should feel like the 330 CI, but with the power similar to the GTO and Corvette. Hopefully.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bimmers are pretty low in quality (minus the M), and you will not find a 17 thousand dollar M3 obviously 

The 5RT is a blast, but the interior on most trims are the same as my Mom's PT Cruiser minus the seats. Also, considering that when I test drove one that everyone and their dog kept trying to race me, I decided to build my car instead. It is a nice car, but it has some lacking features. For about 20 grand, it is by all means the ultimate pocket rocket (actually this stole the title from the Spec 5). With Mopar upgrades, these cars will dyno over 300 WHP, can smoke an STi/Evo and yet still carry a factory warranty. Overall, it is very nice car.

The Cobalt SS is a very well built car, dynos exceptionally high, and has an interior that is fabulous. I have met many of the workers of GM and they take incredible pride in what they build (not saying that other makers don't). I wouldn't mind owning one as I like it's overall style, especially the interior. I am yet to drive on though although they are obviously not going to be a slouch. Aftermarket will probably be significantly less than that of the SRT-4.

The QR possibilities are expanding greatly and the overall ride of the car is bettered with the NISMO suspension and better tyres.

The final call is obviously what makes you smile most and what you can afford but all of the cars you have listed have both pros and cons. Goodluck on the car hunt. :cheers:


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow. you just listed all the cars that make me have wet dreams, and were still able to have a lengthly list of cons for each. Obviously money isn't a problem for you, (which I envy greatly) but I was surprised I didn't see one of the number one competitors of the Spec V, the WRX. The 05 Mustang is also a nice vehicle. I'm not sure if your only looking to buy brand new but the 04 Cobra is an absolute beast, especially, and I do mean especially if you like to mod. Another car , and I hate to say it believe me, thats pretty cool for around 20k is the Ion Redline.(eughhhgh Saturn) A lot of people say it looks goofy, but I thought it looked rather nice, and the interior(aside from the gay center mounted gauges) looked very sporty too. Good luck on the new car though.


Ps:whats wrong with buying the PtI turbo for the spec. I'm sure it would make it a whole new car, with massive power.


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

Zac said:


> Bimmers are pretty low in quality (minus the M), and you will not find a 17 thousand dollar M3 obviously
> 
> The 5RT is a blast, but the interior on most trims are the same as my Mom's PT Cruiser minus the seats. Also, considering that when I test drove one that everyone and their dog kept trying to race me, I decided to build my car instead. It is a nice car, but it has some lacking features. For about 20 grand, it is by all means the ultimate pocket rocket (actually this stole the title from the Spec 5). With Mopar upgrades, these cars will dyno over 300 WHP, can smoke an STi/Evo and yet still carry a factory warranty. Overall, it is very nice car.
> 
> ...


I notice from your signature that you have the Megan Racing exhaust system. How do you like it? Did it produce good power for the money? How does it sound? And, finally, was it hard to install? I'm considering headers and exhaust and Megan Racing is on the top of my list. I'm looking for a little more oomph to match my suspension upgrades.

Thanks!


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

PoppinJ said:


> Wow. you just listed all the cars that make me have wet dreams, and were still able to have a lengthly list of cons for each. Obviously money isn't a problem for you, (which I envy greatly) but I was surprised I didn't see one of the number one competitors of the Spec V, the WRX. The 05 Mustang is also a nice vehicle. I'm not sure if your only looking to buy brand new but the 04 Cobra is an absolute beast, especially, and I do mean especially if you like to mod. Another car , and I hate to say it believe me, thats pretty cool for around 20k is the Ion Redline.(eughhhgh Saturn) A lot of people say it looks goofy, but I thought it looked rather nice, and the interior(aside from the gay center mounted gauges) looked very sporty too. Good luck on the new car though.
> 
> 
> Ps:whats wrong with buying the PtI turbo for the spec. I'm sure it would make it a whole new car, with massive power.


I’m just very picky now that I know what I want in my next car.

The WRX doesn't have the suspension I want, or the pickup, but I am seriously looking at the STi.

And I REALLY like the '05 Mustang! I am actually curious what aftermarket companies will create for it. I think, with the correct mods, that the NEW Mustang might be the car I get.

As for the turbo kit, I thought that the front-wheel drive setup was just not conducive to all that power. But, after I upgraded my suspension and tires, I now don't suffer from bone-breaking torque steer and I have a really hard time overpowering the tires, under just about ANY situation. Maybe 250 whp is doable in a front-driver without spoiling its handling characteristics. While I love straight-line acceleration, I prefer a balanced race-track car.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Well, here's my 2 cent.*

Acura RSX - Similar yet far more refined.
Subaru WRX - Not refined but raw and wicked fast. Cheap upgrades too.
Mazdaspeed Miata - Stiff ride like the V but droptop and refinement included.
I noticed you covered many cars way outside the price range of the V but I won't. What value is there in comparing the Spec V and a Boxster S anyways? Or an Enzo fucking Ferrari for that matter.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bm14582 said:


> I notice from your signature that you have the Megan Racing exhaust system. How do you like it? Did it produce good power for the money? How does it sound? And, finally, was it hard to install? I'm considering headers and exhaust and Megan Racing is on the top of my list. I'm looking for a little more oomph to match my suspension upgrades.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the VRS 2.5 inch catback. Accompanied by a Megan Header and Downpipe, and HotShot cold air intake the power was excellent. The sig is a link to a group buy which will end today as it is almost filled. Installed a catback exhaust is easy as pie and takes only basic socket wrenches, a method of getting your car slightly higher than stock (ramps or jackstands are preferable although sometimes the ghetto means becomes a curb). As far as sound, the 2.5 inch sounds great and I reccomend it over a 2.25 inch exhaust because it has been proven to give a power gain. Now, an exhaust alone will not make more than a few WHP, but with tha addition of a header and cold air intake, then the gains become more aparent. Frankly, the biggest difference that you get other than a header are cams...especially when they are custom and aggressive as hell.

Any exhaust will sound better when you add a large resonator and high flow cat.

-zac-


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Very odd post, none of the cars you listed were within $5k of the cost of your spec V, so of course they should have either more power or more refinement.

I wanted the 330 back in 2002 when I got the spec, but I choose to save the +$10k and get the spec v. It was a great choice as i was able to pay off the spec v in 3 years, and I used the extra $10k to add to my down payment on my house. All in all the Spec V wins hands down based on value. Granted its not a sports car, or a luxury car... but its nicer inside than the neon, and faster than base 3-series BMW. I think if you ask, most people bought this car as a compromise between cost and full out performance.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

The new Mustang is one bad mo-fo. I would almost guarantee that the Mustang will have a huge aftermarket, just look at the aftermarket for all the Mustangs out there now. Catalogues and catalogues full of crap.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Personally, I have never liked BMW (especially the newer style) and I have many friends that were born in Germany. They all call Bimmer crap or trash and say they would drive a Mercedes anyday over a BMW, mainly because the Mercedes is much more of a highway cruiser and does not break down as much when driven hard (minus the M branch, obviously). Although I have never driven on the autobahn, they have always prefered Mercedes and always said to yield to the Porsche. I suppose BMW in the last 15 years has become a class statetment; but just like Rolex, it has strayed far from its roots and are nowhere near the quality of what they once were. On the other hand, they have progressively gotten better ratings over the past four years or so except I have never found them nearly as comfortable as their competetors.

Getting back somewhere on topic, the Spec V does not compare to any Bimmer or Mercedes...maybe to an Audi A3 although it is still a stretch since an A3 is about twice the price of a Spec V.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

All the cars listed have no corrolation to the spec-v at all. The spec-v is a light weight 4 door Naturally aspirated 4 cylinder. There is no way in hell you could compare each one of those cars with a spec and actually get some points to make a decision off of. 

If you like your car so much. keep it till you can afford a new one, like everyone else.


----------



## redshoes (May 30, 2005)

The A3 is not twice as much as a spec v. It comes base at around $25,000. If you are looking for a car that corners as well as your spec, but has MUCH more power and arguably the best interior, look into an audi s4. It is the only car I enjoy driving more than my se-r. You can get an older model with the 2.7 bi-turbo, or if you really want an experience, try the 04-06 models with the 4.2 v8. The 4.2 will blow an m3 away.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

redshoes said:


> The A3 is not twice as much as a spec v. It comes base at around $25,000. If you are looking for a car that corners as well as your spec, but has MUCH more power and arguably the best interior, look into an audi s4. It is the only car I enjoy driving more than my se-r. You can get an older model with the 2.7 bi-turbo, or if you really want an experience, try the 04-06 models with the 4.2 v8. The 4.2 will blow an m3 away.


You can get a fully loaded Spec for 15-16...I got my SE-R 13.9 new.
The biturbo S4s already eat my dust


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

redshoes said:


> The A3 is not twice as much as a spec v.


No, but it ain't anywhere nears track ready either. You have to add a schwackload of options to have a car that won't deny you your trackday fun. By then it's even more than twice the price.


----------



## redshoes (May 30, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I love Nissan. I love my SE-R. But I work for Audi/Porsche and I spend 40 hours a week driving them. He was talking about liking cars that had all-wheel drive, responsive and capable handling, as well as more sophisticated styling and luxury options. Zac, you must have some crazy stuff done to that spec to be able to move on a biturbo s4, but I can promise you that the new 4.2 s4's are a different machine. And I only suggested it because it seemed right up his alley.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

redshoes said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Nissan. I love my SE-R. But I work for Audi/Porsche and I spend 40 hours a week driving them. He was talking about liking cars that had all-wheel drive, responsive and capable handling, as well as more sophisticated styling and luxury options. Zac, you must have some crazy stuff done to that spec to be able to move on a biturbo s4, but I can promise you that the new 4.2 s4's are a different machine. And I only suggested it because it seemed right up his alley.


I wouldnt be able to take a new 4.2, but yeah, I had some "stuff" done...

But the S4 is a charming car all around, both models.


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

i dotn know if anyoen said this yet cause i did not read through the whole post i was getting tires but i dotn know if you want a brand new car or a used car. if you want a fast car with class, for liek 12000 $ you should definitly go with a twin turbo rx-7. i bought my previous one for 13 000, and let em tell you bro that shit eats any porshe or audi or any of the other cars mentuioned, it also handles sick as hell. the onyl problem is its used. I bought a spec v after i crashed my rx-7. and bro its nothign alike. the rx7 will eat a spec v any day any time. and it hadles better and it looks better. there are also many after market parts for it. I love my spec v but i loved my rx7 even more.


----------

